# Needadvice



## kelly22 (5/6/15)

well I've been gaping around 3months n I've used ego style batteries n more recently I bought a used mvp2cozapparently the battery life rocks, but I've noticed something about gaping (I can never have enough liquid gear or charge on my battery , well my dilemma is I always looked at videos about gaping on YouTube n the guys enjoy using mech mods n I think it's kinda cool looking also so I decided I need to have one but I also wanna build coils but my left hand is disable so now I've found a way around that I'm gonna use a kuro coile , stick it in my left fist turn with my right hand then I decided to check around for a cheap mech so a member on the forum offered me a smpl mod n freakshow attyR600 I can't afford a charger now as my vape budget for the month is used another member offered me a single bay charger free if I can fetch it from pta BUMMERcoz I don't drive now the smpl mod comes with one event batt n I don't know how to charge it WHAT I NEED TO KNOW IS,did I make the right choice to begin with? AS A BEGINNER IN BUILDINGCOILS?


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

I would absolutely steer clear of building on a mech starting out as things can go sideways very quickly since there is no protection built in - especially if you are not 100% secure in your building ability. You can make it a lot safer by getting a separate Ohm Meter, so that after building you can test on there first to make sure the coil is working as expected. But I'd advise to start rebuilding on a regulated device which will simply refuse to work when your coils are shorting or too low in resistance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (5/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I would absolutely steer clear of building on a mech starting out as things can go sideways very quickly since there is no protection built in - especially if you are not 100% secure in your building ability. You can make it a lot safer by getting a separate Ohm Meter, so that after building you can test on there first to make sure the coil is working as expected. But I'd advise to start rebuilding on a regulated device which will simply refuse to work when your coils are shorting or too low in resistance.



I agree with @free3dom, also with some regulated you get to charge it without removing any battery, it tells you the resistance too. I think look for a Smok M50/M65. It would be one of the best to start off with

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapington (5/6/15)

Gaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## kelly22 (5/6/15)

I am getting an ohm meter with themech bundle , was one of the reasons I thought it was a good deal, ohm meter , kanthal


----------



## shabbar (5/6/15)

another option you could also look at is take the kanthal you get with the deal and get someone who is experienced to build you coils with different resistances. that way you can change them as required.


----------



## kelly22 (5/6/15)

@shabbar thats just my prob,bkz im still new on the forum i dont know many ppl here who will help build me some coils with a couple diff resistances if u know anyone thst could help please point me in the right direction


----------



## abdul (5/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> @shabbar thats just my prob,bkz im still new on the forum i dont know many ppl here who will help build me some coils with a couple diff resistances if u know anyone thst could help please point me in the right direction



Which area do you live in?


----------



## shabbar (5/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> @shabbar thats just my prob,bkz im still new on the forum i dont know many ppl here who will help build me some coils with a couple diff resistances if u know anyone thst could help please point me in the right direction



there are many kind souls on this forum thats what makes this forum so special.
you will find someone who will be willing to help you.

I am also in a similar situation as you , met up in a bike accident and my arm is messed up but if theres a will theres a way. i have a coil jig that i use to make my coils or the wife does it for me lol


----------



## shabbar (5/6/15)

abdul said:


> Which area do you live in?



if i recall correctly me thinks sandton side ?


----------



## kelly22 (5/6/15)

Wynberg area near grayston drive sandton but in the wynberg area bramley park to be exact


----------



## Puff&Pass (5/6/15)

I do think if you can manage the building, monitor resistances and recharge you batteries you have made the right choice. RBA's and MECHS are the most economical way to vape...if done safely fully my choice aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kelly22 (5/6/15)

Got an atty n a mech and battery , some kanthal n a coiler , n some wick
,no charger lol , spent my vape budget on all that didn't get a charger have an ohm reader though lmfao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/6/15)

I'm getting a 2nd charger this week aswell, I'm sucking the life out of the poor fellas....ONE DOES NOT SIMPLY USE 2 BATTERIES AND 1 CHARGER WHEN VAPING  we need more cowbell!....lol


----------



## whatalotigot (9/6/15)

Definitly Go for a better setup then a clearo. You wont regret it..

Building coils is pretty straight forward, apart from your disability, It might be a little difficult but im sure there are people to help. Us vapers we like to share and care.

When building coils, just make sure to always be within your safe zone within ohms law. for most 18650 batteries on a mech, you can safely build down to about .2ohm.. I would suggest a vtc4, efest 35a or a smurf samsung battery.. But you would want to start anywhere from .5 - 1.0ohm depending if you are going for a RDA or a tank setup..

I would suggest getting a ohm meter and also downloading a coil calculator so you know exactly what ohm you will be hitting with a certain amount of wraps with a certain guage of wire. ( ie: vape calc , coil calc. ) or ever use steamengine just google it online.

The Freakshow and SMPL is a great place to start. Very nice, the freak show is great and the SMPL is 'simple' and it works like a bomb. its also nice and compact. There are many tutorials on youtube you can watch to help you understand dripping and building coils for drippers there. 

I hope this helps. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------

